# Advice on Clomid and Ovitrelle please.......



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Girls
I have been on Clomid before CD 2-7, but never tried it with Ovitrelle. I have a G.P. appointment tonight and am going to ask for a repeat Clomid prescription, I also want to try Ovitrelle too (as I haven't had it before) Any advice on when to inject it, and benefits of taking it with Clomid would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks girls  
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Ovitrelle is a form of HCG injection.  It is used to trigger ovulation.  If you ovulate fine on clomid then not really sure what benefit Ovitrelle (or any other HCG injection) would be to you ?

If you're having follicle tracking scans then you may find Ovitrelle a help as they will be able to see any dominant follicle and get you to do the injection to exactly time ovulation...you should usually ovulate around 36 hours after the injection.  However, if you're not having follicle tracking scans to check how many dominant follies you have, then not sure how having the HCG injection would help as there would be no way of knowing if your follicles were at the right size before having the trigger injection ie you may be triggering too early or may be taking it when no dominant follies or too many.

You also need to be aware that Ovitrelle (like Pregnyl, another HCG injection) can stay in your body for up to 14 days.  This can cause false positive results on a pg test so shouldn't test for at least 14 days after having it.  It can also cause lots of pregnancy like symptoms as it's HCG hormone that is released from the implanted embryo.

I never had any HCG injection whilst on clomid (I was on clomid to boost ie release more eggs and ovulated naturally) but I have used it through all 3 IVFs and also had it to trigger ovulation exactly with 1st FET and then had it twice through 2ww with 2nd FET (it can be used as a form of support during 2ww when having IVF/FET)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Minxy
thanks very much for your reply. Have got a repeat precription for Clomid, so will take the 1st lot in January. G.P. wasn't keen to give me ovitrelle so I just had the Clomid. Oh well.............fingers crossed!!!
I think that I just thought that Ovitrelle would mature my follies and make sure that they were released, I suppose it was just me thinking well it's worth a try!!!
thanks minxy

lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Ovitrelle can help mature your follicles and exactly time ovulation but if you don't need it ie you ovulate fine naturally (with the aid of clomid) then not sure why you'd need it.  Also, if it's your GP prescribing for you, then he's not a fertility expert so this may be another reason he's a little cautious.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

